# Lombozinstallation



## siba (25. Jan 2005)

Wie müssen die classpath-Variblen bei eclipse eingerichtet sein, um lomboz installieren zu können?


----------



## bronks (25. Jan 2005)

Wei meinst Du das? Ich hab die 3 Zipdateien einfach entpackt und Eclipse gestartet ...


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

> Wie müssen die classpath-Variblen bei eclipse eingerichtet sein, um lomboz installieren zu können?


Wo soll da der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Classpath und der Lombozinstallation sein? Entpack das Zip einfach und kopier den Inhalt nach $TOMCAT_HOME/plugins bzw. $TOMCAT_HOME/features.


----------



## bronks (26. Jan 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... und kopier den Inhalt nach $TOMCAT_HOME/plugins bzw. $TOMCAT_HOME/features.


Sollte das nicht funktionieren, dann könnte man ja auch noch probieren das ganze in $ECLIPSE_HOME ... ... zu kopieren. Das könnte m.E. besser funktionieren.


----------



## siba (26. Jan 2005)

Was hat Tomcat damit zu tun! Also ich habe die emf-Dateien (in features und plugins) und die Lombozdateien (in plugins) in die entsprechende Ordner entzippt, danach sollte man in eclipse/Window/customize Perspective und unter Window/Preferences/Label Decorations da Lomboz-plugin aktivieren können. Dies ist leider nicht so! Deswegen habe ich nach Gründen gesucht, warum das so ist und bin dann auf die classpath Variablen gestoßen und die Installed JREs unter Window Preferences gestoßen? Was muß dort eingerichtet sein?


----------



## foobar (26. Jan 2005)

> Sollte das nicht funktionieren, dann könnte man ja auch noch probieren das ganze in $ECLIPSE_HOME ... ... zu kopieren. Das könnte m.E. besser funktionieren.


Ich meine natürlich $ECLIPSE_HOME.
mea culpa


----------



## bronks (26. Jan 2005)

@ibs:
Lomboz arbeitet mit der JavaPerspective und hat keine eigene. Schau mal unter "Help->About Eclipse Platform->PluginDetails". Wenn Lomboz dort angezeigt wird, dann ist das ganze installiert.

Dann wennst "File->New Project" machst klappste "Java" auf und da haste, dann die Lomboz J2EE Wizards.


----------

